# WOUNDED WARRIOR 3-D bow shoot



## bamaboy (Jun 15, 2012)

THE PLACE TO BE ON JULY 14TH, 2012 IS AT THE WOUNDED WARRIOR 3-D BOW SHOOT AT HILSMAN'S DROPTINE ARCHERY RANGE @ 655 OLD JACKSON ROAD MCDONOUGH,GA 30252. 

IF YOU CAN'T MAKE THIS SHOOT ON SATURDAY DUE TO THE ASA STATE SHOOT WE UNDERSTAND. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING YOU CAN P.M. ME AND I WILL COME GET IT OR YOU CAN DROP IT BY TO ME OR ROBERT @ DROPTINE ARCHERY RANGE. IF YOU CAN DONATE JUST $1.00 THAT WOULD HELP,EVERY $1 COUNTS.YOUR DONATION WILL GO TO A GREAT GREAT CAUSE,THE WOUNDED WARRIOR FOUNDATION!!!!!! PLEASE HELP US MAKE THIS A SUCCESS!!!! COME OUT AND ENJOY SOME GREAT SHOOTING,SOME GREAT FELLOWSHIP AND MEET SOME NEW BOW SHOOTERS AND MAKE SOME NEW FRIENDS!!!!!

IF YOU ENJOY YOUR FREEDOM IN THIS WONDERFUL GREAT COUNTRY OF OURS PLEASE HELP US OUT AND SUPPORT THIS GREAT ASSOCIATION AND GREAT CAUSE!!!

SEE YALL THERE!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 18, 2012)

ttt!       

We are looking at raffling out a very very nice deerstand,at least one 3-D target, some knives,and other man stuff! We are taking money donations or donations of items to raffle off. We are also gonna have a paintball booth set up to take some shots at some targets with a paintball gun! Lots of stuff to do and lots of man stuff to raffle off! Come on guys and show your support!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking forward to this! Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok Gents and gals,Mr. Jerry Russell from Russell outdoor guides has donated a bow fishing trip or a striper fishing trip for this event to raffle off. Jerry we appreciate the kindness that you have showed us. To see pics and info on these trips go to www.russelloutdoorguides.com The bowfishing trips look like they are a ton of fun!!!We are going to raffle off this as one item,if you win you will get to pick which trip you want to go on.This will not be two trips and two raffle items.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 23, 2012)

What is the cost for the shoot and how many targets will we be shooting? Thanks!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Youth 16 & under - $10

Novice class - $15

open class - $15, Hunter class - $15

Registration starts at 8:30am and shoot begins at 9am and we will be shooting 20 targets

Sterling - Thank you!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 24, 2012)

*Hilsmans Hero Archery Shoot*

Wounded Warriors Flyer!!! July 14,2012! Be there!


----------



## hoop da lah (Jun 25, 2012)

you go BAMA!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks hoop da lah! It's so frustrating to see little to no response,I am just trying to really get this shoot going,it is such a wonderful cause!!! I got a few flyers from Robert and started today passing them out and getting them posted all over Henry county!        Face Book seems to be getting a god response though!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok guys and gals we now have 2 packs of Ram Cats (3 in each pack) for the raffle as well as a Ram Cat t-shirt!!!

We will have a silent auction for a "Lean and Lock" deer stand made by Lone Hunter that retails for $339.00 You can view it at Thelonehunter.com

Alright guys and gals,I just posted this in the Traditional forum as well,so the traditional shooters can join us and have a blast as well!!!

Also posted it on Craig's List under the community events section!!!

Just got 6 tickets for the auction/raffle to The Road to Tara Museum/The Southern Belles and Whistle Tour,each ticket is good for 2 people and is worth $50 each.

PROHOISTS - BigFoot Camo Hunting Climbing Tree Stand Deer Bow TS-08, just got one of these donated as well for the raffle!  http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...limbing_Tree_Stand_Deer_Bow_TS-08&h=rAQEbGN5a
__________________


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's the donation link guys n gals! Thanks for your help and support! http://revolutionrunning.net/HEROES_1_2_MARATHON.php

HEROES 1/2 MARATHON
revolutionrunning.net
Check out http://revolutionrunning.net/!
HEROES 1/2 MARATHON
revolutionrunning.net
Check out http://revolutionrunning.net!
__________________


----------



## SOS (Jul 2, 2012)

Good luck with your shot.  Our RMEF chapter puts on a great hunt for our wounded warriors.  Well done supporting a noble cause.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it the 14th yet?  plan on attending and cant wait! Great cause and any excuse to bow it up with comrades!


----------



## brandonsc (Jul 3, 2012)

if i was in Ga i'd be there shooting i know countless Marines who have been hurt in Iraq and/or Afghanistan and every one just wants to get back to a normal life. I know one guy who lost his leg from his knee down he now has a fake leg and he's as happy as could be


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^^^ Guys thank you for the comments and taking the time to acknowledge this!! For that I & a lot of Wounded Warriors are grateful!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got a hat signed by Travis "T-Bone" Turner for a raffle item and got some gift cards coming too!!!! Should have all this by this weekend!!
__________________

Got the two Bass Pro cards and the hat yesterday and it's a week away!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright guys, I got T.Wilson Photography coming out to do the pictures. She has been kind enough to come out and take pics for us and not charge anything for it!! You can check out her FaceBook page @ T.Wilson Photography.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 6, 2012)

We have 100 shirts ordered for this event,come on by a grab one up even if your not shooting!! Guys ....This is going to be a great day to honor The Wounded Warriors so please come out and show your support!!


----------



## BowedUP (Jul 8, 2012)

Any trophies, plaques?  I know there is no money


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 8, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> Any trophies, plaques?  I know there is no money



Good Question!! I will check on this and get back to ya!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Just sent off messages to the folks putting the shoot on and supplying the stuff for the shoot,wait on them to get back to me on the plaques or trophies.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got the response and it was "NO" all the money is going to the Wounded Warrior Foundation so they did not want the expense of the plaques to come out of the money, 100% of everything is going to the Wounded Warriors,all money made is going in the Wounded Warrior Foundation account.


----------



## BowedUP (Jul 9, 2012)

ok, thanks


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got us a mechanical BULL, and Rock Climbing wall for the event! so be sure to bring your neighbor and your neighbors neighbor!!! Thank you Nick for this!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 13, 2012)

Due to unforeseen circumstances we will not have the bull,rock wall,or the RamCat broadheads and T-Shirt.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 14, 2012)

We enjoyed it!
Great cause


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok guys we had a great turnout!! Thanks to everybody that showed up! We raised over $4600 today for the Wounded Warriors!! Had a blast!! Thanks again to everyone for coming out and the donations!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 14, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Ok guys we had a great turnout!! Thanks to everybody that showed up! We raised over $4600 today for the Wounded Warriors!! Had a blast!! Thanks again to everyone for coming out and the donations!!



Way to go Eric! It was a great shoot!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks 2Wheel!


----------

